# ipod+Bach



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour

Que pensez-vous de cette offre : ipod +Intégrale de Bach ?

http://boutique.radioclassique.fr/b....cfm?ref=BACHPOD&type=13&num=31&code_lg=lg_fr

Albert


----------



## itako (12 Décembre 2008)

Chére pour une offre immatérielle.

D'autant plus qu'il existe des méthode plus simple pour obtenir l'intégrale de JSB et le tout gratuitement et sans risque de DRM...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2008)

itako a dit:


> Chére pour une offre immatérielle.
> 
> D'autant plus qu'il existe des méthode plus simple pour obtenir l'intégrale de JSB et le tout gratuitement et sans risque de DRM...


Je souhaite respecter la loi. Désolé.


----------



## WebOliver (13 Décembre 2008)

Halbert a dit:


> Je souhaite respecter la loi. Désolé.



Ah, c'est illégal d'aller acheter en magasin?... Faut pas non plus voir le mal partout hein. Le problème est plutôt ailleurs et pas mal résumé par ici... 



> Faut-il sauter sur l&#8217;occasion ? Rien n&#8217;est moins sûr, car là où on attendait des fichiers Lossless (sans perte de qualité, sur un iPod, il y a de la place), les morceaux ont été encodés en AAC 128 Kb ! C&#8217;est un format qui conviendra au tout-venant, mais les vrais amateurs de classique vont faire la tête&#8230;



Et autre détail: à la première connexion, l'iPod va chercher une bibliothèque iTunes, et remplacer le contenu de l'iPod par celui de l'ordi; c'est le fonctionnement habituel du couple iPod-iTunes. Il y a bien des DVD de backup contenant la musique qui sont fournis, et il faudra procéder à une réimportation dans iTunes. Mais ça reste peu ergonomique et mal pensé.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ah, c'est illégal d'aller acheter en magasin?... Faut pas non plus voir le mal partout hein. Le problème est plutôt ailleurs et pas mal résumé par ici...



parce que vous connaissez des magasins où c'est gratuit , Curieux !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ah, c'est illégal d'aller acheter en magasin?... Faut pas non plus voir le mal partout hein. Le problème est plutôt ailleurs et pas mal résumé par ici...



j'ai lu les commentaires, intéressants, merci
Albert


----------



## WebOliver (13 Décembre 2008)

Halbert a dit:


> parce que vous connaissez des magasins où c'est gratuit , Curieux !



  Sous le sapin à Noël.


----------



## pascalformac (13 Décembre 2008)

Halbert a dit:


> parce que vous connaissez des magasins où c'est gratuit , Curieux !


Absolument !

il y a plusieurs sources de téléchargements gratuits de morceaux (de tous types dont classiques )
 en toute légalité
soit qu'il s'agisse du choix volontaire des ayants droits  , soit tombés dans le domaine public

Pour en revenir à cette offre
outre ce qui est dit dans le lien , l'aspect le plus agacant c'est qu'il n'y a pas de détails sur les interpretations
j'aurai tendance à me méfier
Un vrai amateur de Bach se tournera vers des interpretations de qualité en picorant le meilleur dans divers catalogues


----------



## normafnor (13 Décembre 2008)

oui puis à ce tarif là les écouteurs de base c'est franchement limité pour une offre dédiée aux mélomanes...


----------



## pascalformac (13 Décembre 2008)

oh tu sais il y a plein de débats là dessus
la mélomanie et exigences sont des notions fluctuantes dans le temps

en off topic
je trouve les entrepreneurs très très fort : reussir à faire payer , parfois tres cher, des films ou de la musique écoutées (vues)  dans des formats ou via des objets..de qualité  pas vraiment top
et le consommateur est content en plus !

( exemple :une partita sur un telephone bas de gamme...euuuuh)

débat sans fin


----------



## normafnor (13 Décembre 2008)

on est bien d'accord !


----------



## Romuald (13 Décembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> .../...
> outre ce qui est dit dans le lien , l'aspect le plus agacant c'est qu'il n'y a pas de détails sur les interpretations


Ils parlent d'Helmut Rilling. Bonne interpretation (à mon sens), avec quand même quelques bémols : les quelques CD de lui que j'ai sont pour les oeuvres vocales seulement, sur instruments modernes, et interprétation 'années 60', loin du phrasé des baroqueux actuels. Restent ensuite, quid des oeuvres instrumentales...


pascalformac a dit:


> j'aurai tendance à me méfier
> Un vrai amateur de Bach se tournera vers des interpretations de qualité en picorant le meilleur dans divers catalogues



La voie de la sagesse. On m'a offert l'intégrale de chez Brilliant Classic il y a deux ans, il y a des perles, mais la quasi totalité des cantates sacrées est à jeter, et la grande majorité est assez quelconque. Par contre je peux dire que j'ai écouté tout Bach, et que je sais quels morceaux racheter en bonne interpretation.


Plus d'info ICI et LA entres autres

En plus, tu l'as 10% moins cher ICI si l'offre est encore valide et si tu y tiens vraiment


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Absolument !
> 
> il y a plusieurs sources de téléchargements gratuits de morceaux (de tous types dont classiques )
> en toute légalité
> ...



je voudrais bien savoir où on peut télécharger Bach gratuitement et légalement ! Je suis vraiment surpris par ces affirmations.


----------



## pascalformac (14 Décembre 2008)

Halbert a dit:


> je voudrais bien savoir où on peut télécharger Bach gratuitement et légalement !


google est ton ami

exemple parmi d'autres
230 entrées Bach
là
http://www.archive.org/search.php?query=bach AND mediatype:audio

quelques Bach là
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Sound/list
ou là
http://www.musopen.com/

etcetc



> Je suis vraiment surpris par ces affirmations.


ben il faudrait que tu potasses un peu les questions " droits d'auteur" ou " domaine public"

on trouve de tout  classique , jazz , contemporain( cette derniere c'est  par choix volontaire des ayants droits) , films


----------



## normafnor (14 Décembre 2008)

je pense qu'il vaut mieux acheter un Ipod,une intégrale Bach format "pain de mie" telle que celle commercialisée l'année dernière qui ne doit plus être très chère,avec les réserves formulées plus haut sur la qualité de certaines interprétations, inévitables sur les intégrales où les enregistrements non disponibles sont enregistrés au Km... et surtout investir dans un bon casque. j'ai profité cet été d'une offre adhérent Fnac sur un casque SHURE SE 110 :confort, isolation ,qualité de son epoustouflante qui m'a fait redécouvrir tout un tas de morceaux dont je m'était lassé... (chacun parlera ainsi de son casque favori, il y a plein de bonnes marques )
je pense qu' en terme de tarif on s'y retrouve,même s'il faut se taper la numérisation de toute l'intégrale
après on peut s'offrir les "pains de mie " Mozart et Beethoven je crois

en fait je crains fort d'être toujours un peu décu par une intégrale de quoi que ce soit (c'est souvent le cas avec les Best of'qui fleurissent en cette période et c'est d'ailleurs pour ça que Itunes store a tout changé)


----------



## pascalformac (14 Décembre 2008)

très joli cette image " pain de mie"
Maintenant c'est comme pour tout, ici ca dépend du savoir faire du ..."boulanger"

Et je maintiens , on le sait  tel boulanger fait un bon pain complet mais sa viennoiserie est bof bof , un autre fait un bonne baguette mais un multi céréales moyen etc

si on tient à la qualité on picore chez divers artisans
si on veut pas s'embeter on achete tout chez le même "boulanger"


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> google est ton ami
> 
> exemple parmi d'autres
> 230 entrées Bach
> ...


C'est une blague ! ces fichiers n'ont aucun interêt. je ne comprends toujours pas cette réponse : je pose une question sur l'intérêt de cette intégrale de Bach, on me répond, aucun car on trouve tout gratuitement sur internet et on finit pas de pauvres fichiers d'une nullité totale. Je pense sincèrement que la première réponse renvoyait sur des procédé illégaux. Comment tuer une discussion....


----------



## pascalformac (14 Décembre 2008)

Halbert a dit:


> C'est une blague ! ces fichiers n'ont aucun interêt.


c'est un point de vue , le tien 



> je ne comprends toujours pas cette réponse : je pose une question sur l'intérêt de cette intégrale de Bach, on me répond, aucun car on trouve tout gratuitement sur internet et on finit pas de pauvres fichiers d'une nullité totale. Je pense sincèrement que la première réponse renvoyait sur des procédé illégaux. Comment tuer une discussion....



et bien tu devrais relire le fil
je répondais à tes questions
 et cela , dialogue avec questions réponses , cela s'appelle une discussion


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2008)

itako a dit:


> Chére pour une offre immatérielle.
> 
> D'autant plus qu'il existe des méthode plus simple pour obtenir l'intégrale de JSB et le tout gratuitement et sans risque de DRM...



Voilà la réponse à ma question : où est cette intégrale gratuite (et évidemment légale) ?


----------



## pascalformac (14 Décembre 2008)

et tu remarqueras qu'il n'y a PAS le mot légal dans cette réponse là...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> et tu remarqueras qu'il n'y a PAS le mot légal dans cette réponse là...



d'où ma réponse : j'ai dit que je souhaitais respecter la loi !!! !!!!

Encore une fois la discussion a été tuée dés le départ


----------



## pascalformac (14 Décembre 2008)

pas du tout
elle a pris d'autres directions aussi 
et tu as appris des choses


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> pas du tout
> elle a pris d'autres directions aussi
> et tu as appris des choses



je pose une question qualitative sur une intégrale de bach et on m'envoie clairement télécharger illégalement. Puis des gens comme toi en remettent une couche me renvoyant sur 10 pauvres fichiers d'amateurs qui ont enregistré un morceau de Bach.

Vous avez tué la discussion



Alain


----------



## Romuald (14 Décembre 2008)

T'es gentil ! on t'a donné notre avis, je t'ai mis deux ou trois liens pour compléter, qu'est ce que tu veux de plus ?

La discussion sur le téléchargement est parallèle, elle n'a pas tué la première; il suffit de relancer dessus au lieu de s'enferrer sur des histoires de téléchargement mille fois débattues.


----------



## pascalformac (14 Décembre 2008)

Halbert a dit:


> je pose une question qualitative sur une intégrale de bach


et on a répondu 



> et on m'envoie clairement télécharger illégalement


UNE personne nuance
et encore à demi mot


> . Puis des gens comme toi en remettent une couche


non 
je répondais à TA question



> me renvoyant sur 10 pauvres fichiers d'amateurs qui ont enregistré un morceau de Bach.


pas 10 des centaines et le reste tu gougeulises



> Vous avez tué la discussion


non  mais maintenant c'est toi , tout seul, en etant hyper directif


@romuald
laisse aller, c'est parfois comme ca


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> T'es gentil ! on t'a donné notre avis, je t'ai mis deux ou trois liens pour compléter, qu'est ce que tu veux de plus ?
> 
> La discussion sur le téléchargement est parallèle, elle n'a pas tué la première; il suffit de relancer dessus au lieu de s'enferrer sur des histoires de téléchargement mille fois débattues.



En parallèle ? la première réponse est clairement une incitation au téléchargement illégal. Clairement.
Rien à voir avec la question posée.


----------



## Romuald (14 Décembre 2008)

La première. 

Et les autres ? D'autant que l'auteur de la première n'est pas revenu depuis dans le fil.
Mais si tu le prends comme ça, fin de la discussion en ce qui me concerne, car maintenant ça vire au 'c'est moi qui ai raison', 'non c'est moi', un peu trop loin de Jean Sébastien.


Donc , je fugue...


----------



## pascalformac (14 Décembre 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Donc , je fugue...


ecellente idée , je te suis


----------

